# Italian Owl - poweder blue



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

i have this female italian owl with me. the breeder said she is a very rare colour. if any one knows this breed or color please let me know if this is a rare color or some mutant color. this color of italian owl is called powder blue and is suppose to be of great beauty but hers is a lighter version. will this color pass onto her young. she is a pretty looking bird and its the first time i've seen this colour in the italian owl. 

warriec


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

hHI WARRIEC. I raise and show ITALIAN OWLS,power blue is arare color in ITALIAN OWLS.The bird that you have posted here looks to me to be a true silver,which is a dielute blue it is hard to tell from the picture. Does this bird carry its wings low below the tail as in the picture.The reason I ask if she carries her wing below the tail is that would be a major fault and that would cause her to lose the show. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wings above her tail, i took this picture in the morning so she was a bit startled when i was photographing the birds. is the true silver rare


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

WARRIEC. Silvers are not very rare.You must understand that the bird carries a genetic factor (dilution) which lightens the colorration of the three basic colors in pigeons (red,blue,and brown) The dilution factor changes red to yellow,blue to silver,and brown to khaki. It gets very intresting when one has a male bird that carries this dilution factor. If one has a red male bird that carries blue as his second color and also has the dilution he can produce the following colors,red,yellow, blue,silver. The blue, silver and the yellow that he gives are always hens this is what is called sex linked mating as the color the young carry will tell you what the sex of the young will be. I hope that I have not confused you with this genetic talk but pigeon genetics is a very intresting subject......GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

WARRIEC, I forgot to tell you that if you mate this hen that you have,(if she is a silver) all the young that are silver like her will be male birds this also a sex linked mating. All hens carry only one color and is the color she can only throw this to her sons......GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

wow george, her partner is powder blue male as i want to get this colour young. her beak is pinkish (i hope this is accepatable). the breeder who i bought said that his powder blue italians throws males and females in this color. if i parther her male young (silver) with her will i get both young to be silver.


----------

